# New Rolf Prima Elan wheelset for my Orca



## s4tom3 (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought I would share some photos with my Orbea buddies of my new wheelset. I will give you a report back after a couple of rides.


----------



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! those are nice, look forward to your review:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Which Schwalbes are those? Bike looks good! I've thought about upgrading my wheels, still using the Equipe's that came with the bike, but I roll so fast in group rides I often have to hit the brakes when others are pedaling. Must have got some sweet bearings!


----------



## s4tom3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like you need some Ultremo R.1 tires. They are a great handling tire although they do wear relatively fast, a small price to pay for performance.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I'd be curious to know how much rotational weight you were able to drop with the Elan and if you perceive a difference when climbing.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

If they're anything like the Vigor RS's I put on my Onix, you'll love'em.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

s4tom3 said:


> I thought I would share some photos with my Orbea buddies of my new wheelset. I will give you a report back after a couple of rides.


I have the older Elan Aero (look virtually the same) on my Orca. They are great wheels, and look great on the Orca. I've raced and trained a full season on them and haven't even touched them once...and they have definitely taken some hits. Keep in mind I'm a sub-140 lb rider so I'm not terrible on wheels. 

My only knock on them is that they are not as aero as other offerings out there which would really help on some races I've done. Over the winter I'm thinking about getting an Edge 45 w/alchemy hubs or powertap to get both aero and light (not so much with powertap), and using the Rolfs for hill climb races and general training. They are definitely an upgrade over what you have on there now. 

Enjoy.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do these wheels have a weight limit i am in the 175 lb range ?? 

would love a set of these for my 585 and they seem well priced for the weight 
considering these or the american classic mags 

Twiggy


----------

